# New hopeful from Arkansas



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site, and to beekeeping lots of good info on here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Hopefully you will have many more than "several thousand" bees added to your property this spring.  A 3 lb package is around 10,000-12,000 bees.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?193095-how-many-bees-are-in-a-pound


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Hello Eric
I am also in central Arkansas and on my second year of beekeeping. You wont regret it. Have you join a bee club they are great to learn and most have a beginners class every spring. 

DJS


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Eric!


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Radar, I'm planning on buying a nuc of Italians... unfortunately I'm having trouble finding someone local so I'm looking at ordering from out of state.


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

I haven't joined a club yet DJS, but I'm looking into it....apparently I still have to file paperwork with the state.


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks America's beekeeper!


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

gunho23 said:


> I haven't joined a club yet DJS, but I'm looking into it....apparently I still have to file paperwork with the state.


Paper work easy download from Ar plant board web site. How far from North Little Rock are you if close look up central Arkansas beekeeper association. Or go to Arkansas beekerper association the have a list of clubs around the state.


----------



## gunho23 (Jan 12, 2013)

DJS said:


> Paper work easy download from Ar plant board web site. How far from North Little Rock are you if close look up central Arkansas beekeeper association. Or go to Arkansas beekerper association the have a list of clubs around the state.


Thank you, the ABA site has a ton of information on it. I'm roughly the same driving distance between two clubs, North LR and greater Hot Springs.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! Newbie here from Upstate South Carolina. I can't wait for Spring to get here!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome my Arkie brothers, i'm just 35 miles north of Branson, Mo.


----------

